# JDBC connection open



## spleiss22 (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe hier ein Problem. Der Benutzer gibt seine Daten ein (DBName, DBPasswort, DBURL). anhand diesen eingegebenen daten soll dan eine verbindung geöffnet werden.


```
dbCon con = new dbCon ();
				
try 
{
	con.open(login.getUrl(), login.getBenutzername(), login.getPassword());
					
	System.out.println("Login erfolgreich.");
} 
catch (Throwable th) 
{
	System.out.println(th.getMessage());
}
```

Wenn ich aber falsche daten eingebe erscheint trozdem Login erfolgreich. Gleichzeitig erscheint aber auch der Fehler acces denied for user 'root'.

Wäre froh auf Hilfe.

Gruss


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2010)

und wie sieht die Methode open aus?
anscheinend wird dort schon die Exception abgefangen, das muss weg 
oder die Methode liefert einen Rückgabewert der den Zustand angibt
oder nach open() noch eine Prüfmethode wie isOpen() aufrufen


----------



## spleiss22 (1. Jul 2010)

So sieht meine Methode open aus:


```
public void open(String url, String userID, String password) throws Throwable 
	{
		try
		{
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
			connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, userID, password);
			connection.setAutoCommit(false);
			
			System.out.println("Verbindung hergestellt");
		}
		catch(Exception ex)
		{
			System.out.println("Exception: " + ex);
		}
	}
```


----------



## spleiss22 (1. Jul 2010)

Problem behoben habe einfach den try catch block weggenommen bei der methode open. Jetzt funktioniert supre.

Danke für deinen Tipp.


----------

